
Unlike Moroccan ISPs - alexandrerond
http://unlikes.oudy.works/
======
alexandrerond
Context: Moroccan operators have started blocking VoIP services on their
Networks (mobile a few weeks ago and landline DSL recently). Includes
WhatsApp, Skype etc.

Therefore a campaign to "unlike" the companies in Facebook has been launched,
and that's what the website tracks.

